# Jack Dempsey loss color



## theboothsociety (Jan 3, 2012)

Ok so *** had this Jack Dempsey for a few years now, hes only about 5" and had him with some Africans. He was fine for so long up until recently, when he got beaten up pretty badly. For about 5 days now, I put him into a 20 gallon quarantine tank and have been treating him with Melafix to help repair some nipped fins.

Since then he's lightened up to almost a white/pale color. Obviously it is from stress and what not but I figured it would have came back by now. Normally, he's an almost black JD with the blue gems. Could this lightened discoloration be the result of anything else?


----------



## Intyme (May 27, 2009)

Maybe a different water chemistry or temp?


----------



## jd lover (Mar 11, 2011)

pic if you can


----------



## gelbschnee (Apr 25, 2011)

JD will change color depending on their surroundings. what color is the substrate, deco in the hospital tank?


----------



## theboothsociety (Jan 3, 2012)

Yeah it could be the background, which there is no background on the tank and most of the substrate is light. The water is pretty much the same as the main tank. Here is a pic.


----------



## gelbschnee (Apr 25, 2011)

Looks like camouflage to me 

also he may be a little pissed off from gettin his but whooped. When I used to have my JDs the loser of a fight usually ended up hiding behind a rock pale as a ghost.

Hopefully he will make a full recovery and you can return him to the tank...


----------



## friedrice5005 (Jul 16, 2011)

I know feeders are generally frowned upon, but whenever my JD was looking a little down I would get him 2-3 to chase around. He would go nuts and all his colors would return. I think the aspect of being able to chase their dinner down and have some fun with it is good for them, especially if they just had their butts beat and are feeling a little depressed.


----------



## Sparrk (Oct 11, 2010)

well I have a pair of kribensis that did the same thing when I changed them of tank with their brood they became all pale and lost their color... Even if I took most of the water from the main tank to fill my nursery tank. I thought it was just stressed but the only thing that changed is the color of the substrate and the background, the background my main tank has black substrate and black backgroud the nursery tank have no background and beige substrate. They go with the color of the tank I think!


----------



## DIYhunter (Mar 3, 2011)

Add blue substrate...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g7m-_LN7 ... re=related

...Of course I'm being sarcastic

Well it's been over 10 days now... How's his color now?


----------

